# Are nausea, fatigue, and weight loss symptoms of IBS



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello all,Nausea, Fatigue, and weight loss are my main symptoms. I have had tons of tests done (upper & lower GI, gastric emptying, stomach cat scans, brain mri, endoscopy, and have tested my stools SOOOO Many times it is crazy!!!) and none have told me anything> I have alternating C & D but never dibilitating, and I think i have been that way my whole life. Anyhow, the GI is saying I have IBS, but also tells me fatigue and weight loss are not symptoms of IBS, nausea can be but not really. I have tried hypno and three different types of anti-depressents, most of which i haven't been able to tolerate that well. What do you say???


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

nausea is not a symptom of IBS by Rome II criteria. But before that criteria came to be, there were other criteria and nausea was a symptom of the pain-gas-bloat syndrome (type of IBS) as was anorexia


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

nausea is not a symptom of IBS by Rome II criteria. But before that criteria came to be, there were other criteria and nausea was a symptom of the pain-gas-bloat syndrome (type of IBS) as was anorexia


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

SpiderAlthough nausea, weight loss & fatigue are not symptoms of IBS they are common complaints from IBSers - myself included.My C can cause me to feel nauseated and when my D is active it causes me to eat less and therefore lose weight.Both nausea and weight loss can cause fatigue.That being said, your symptoms sound just like my father who has been diagnosed with Celtic sprue - an inflamation of the upper intestine. When wheat, rye, barley and some other grain products are eaten it inflames the upper intestine which in turn causes the body to cease absorption of the nutrients in the foods you eat. You basically become malnourished while eating a regular diet.When he omits the offending items from his diet his turn around is almost instant. He begins to gain back the weight he lost, gains energy, and is no longer nauseated.loon


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

SpiderAlthough nausea, weight loss & fatigue are not symptoms of IBS they are common complaints from IBSers - myself included.My C can cause me to feel nauseated and when my D is active it causes me to eat less and therefore lose weight.Both nausea and weight loss can cause fatigue.That being said, your symptoms sound just like my father who has been diagnosed with Celtic sprue - an inflamation of the upper intestine. When wheat, rye, barley and some other grain products are eaten it inflames the upper intestine which in turn causes the body to cease absorption of the nutrients in the foods you eat. You basically become malnourished while eating a regular diet.When he omits the offending items from his diet his turn around is almost instant. He begins to gain back the weight he lost, gains energy, and is no longer nauseated.loon


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

You mention weight loss....are you eating regularly? Is this weight loss without trying to lose weight?


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

You mention weight loss....are you eating regularly? Is this weight loss without trying to lose weight?


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes. I am loosing weight I don't want to loose. I used to be 150, but now I am 127. I lost another 3 lbs this passed month. I go see my GI doc in two more weeks. My Primary Care Doctor is running more stool samples on me for the nine milionith time.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes. I am loosing weight I don't want to loose. I used to be 150, but now I am 127. I lost another 3 lbs this passed month. I go see my GI doc in two more weeks. My Primary Care Doctor is running more stool samples on me for the nine milionith time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Inexplicable weight loss (and you may want to write down what you eat and check that it is enough calories www.practicalweightloss.com has calculators so with your age/activity/height you can check what you need every day to maintain weight) *IS NOT* a symptom of IBS and needs to be checked out and it sounds like they are sending you to the GI doc to do that.Pain and being sick can be fatiguing no matter what disease/syndrome/etc you have but is not a major feature of IBS.Nausea is more typically an upper GI problem rather than lower GI, but may also be functional in nature and it is common for people to have both upper GI and lower GI problems at the same time.What symptoms ARE IBSain or discomfort that is associated with a change in stool consistancy or frequency, or that is relieved by having a bowel movement.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Inexplicable weight loss (and you may want to write down what you eat and check that it is enough calories www.practicalweightloss.com has calculators so with your age/activity/height you can check what you need every day to maintain weight) *IS NOT* a symptom of IBS and needs to be checked out and it sounds like they are sending you to the GI doc to do that.Pain and being sick can be fatiguing no matter what disease/syndrome/etc you have but is not a major feature of IBS.Nausea is more typically an upper GI problem rather than lower GI, but may also be functional in nature and it is common for people to have both upper GI and lower GI problems at the same time.What symptoms ARE IBSain or discomfort that is associated with a change in stool consistancy or frequency, or that is relieved by having a bowel movement.K.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Kmottus,Thank you thank you thank you. After i read your post, I visited that website and found out how many calories I should be having to MAINTAIN the weight I am at now (not even counting adding to that to gain weight back . Then I went to the book store and got a calorie counter book. I averaged out my normal days food intake and I am about 1000 calories below where I should be!!! HELLO, NO WONDER I AM LOOSING WEIGHT & FATIGUED!!!!!!!!!!! I realized with my IBS, I have so many food sensitivities and have eliminated so many things from my diet without compensating for them. I have gotten so used to eating really light and not getting the nutrition i need!!!! I eat really healthy, I just don't eat ENOUGH. (Its not like I am eating McDonalds & Candy bars, you know what I mean?) I can't BELIEVE how much more food I should be eating. Today I rashined everything out that I need to eat so I make sure I get it. I am looking forward to putting some lbs on!Thanks Again!!!!! You Rock.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Kmottus,Thank you thank you thank you. After i read your post, I visited that website and found out how many calories I should be having to MAINTAIN the weight I am at now (not even counting adding to that to gain weight back . Then I went to the book store and got a calorie counter book. I averaged out my normal days food intake and I am about 1000 calories below where I should be!!! HELLO, NO WONDER I AM LOOSING WEIGHT & FATIGUED!!!!!!!!!!! I realized with my IBS, I have so many food sensitivities and have eliminated so many things from my diet without compensating for them. I have gotten so used to eating really light and not getting the nutrition i need!!!! I eat really healthy, I just don't eat ENOUGH. (Its not like I am eating McDonalds & Candy bars, you know what I mean?) I can't BELIEVE how much more food I should be eating. Today I rashined everything out that I need to eat so I make sure I get it. I am looking forward to putting some lbs on!Thanks Again!!!!! You Rock.


----------

